# breath smells like anal glands?



## Unosmom

Yeah, I know  gross. 

Uno has been having funky breath lately, its gotten little better with seameal supplement, but its still there. It smells exactly like anal gland fluid, kind of metal/fishy. His teeth are clean, so I'm thinking maybe its digestion related, I'm going to start adding enzymes back into his food to see if it helps. 

Any ideas?


----------



## KC23

Unfortunately, I've dealt with this before. Uno probably cleaned his own rear, and you probably are smelling anal gland fluid. Blah.


----------



## Kat

Yuck, yea. One time Ruby was sleeping and her anal glands poofed onto the couch cushion, I went to get a towel to clean it and when I got back she had licked it off the couch :yuck:


----------



## Unosmom

lol.. gross..

I gave him a bath today and expressed his glands, so I havent seen him lick. I'm thinking of taking him to a vet for a full blood panel to make sure his organs are working properly, want to rule out possible serious issues since I've read that kidney/liver problems can give off metallic breath smell.


----------



## DaneMama

How long has this been going on and what is his meal plan look like?


----------



## Unosmom

It kinda comes and goes, I think its gotten more noticeable the last couple months. His meals vary, but he's been eating mostly venison, turkey, chicken, beef liver and kidney and tripe, plus salmon oil, eggs and seameal the last couple months. Like this week he gets venison/liver in the morning, then turkey neck or wing/and either liver or kidney for dinner. I'll rotate the proteins every 3-4 weeks depending on availability. 

He's been getting some random treats which include grains (I dont give those too often, maybe once a week) and I've bought some merrick dehydrated animal bits which included bully sticks, hooves, ears, snouts, etc. and he's gotten couple of those per week.


----------



## luvMyBRT

Unosmom said:


> lol.. gross..
> 
> I gave him a bath today and expressed his glands, so I havent seen him lick. I'm thinking of taking him to a vet for a full blood panel to make sure his organs are working properly, want to rule out possible serious issues since I've read that kidney/liver problems can give off metallic breath smell.


My rottweiler lived with mild kidney failure his whole life, and right before I had him put down his kidneys' had gotten worse. His breath smelled, but it didn't smell like anal glands to me....and I've smelled anal glands plenty of times. LOL. Hope Uno is okay! :smile:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Dozer has this sometimes. He has a hard time licking his own rear so I don't know that its coming from there. Sargeant often does it for him (BARF!). I was hoping the raw diet would help but if Uno has it too and he has been on raw......

well....

oh dear...


----------



## magicre

the bully sticks i have for my kids smell like a mix between anal glands and urine....i forgot to get the no odour ones..

possible?


----------



## BoxerParty

Is it possible that it's just the seameal causing the smell? That sounds like a potential culprit for a metallic/fishy ass juice smell to me.


----------



## xellil

i have gotten hooves that smelled horrible. could it be one of the treats or chews?


----------

